# Turkey Broadhead



## karaRobert (Nov 8, 2016)

Any recommendations on a broadhead? I've seen the big guillotine heads, but I'm not sure I'm ready for that skill wise. I'm thinking body shot.
I'm dialed in with Muzzy MX3's out to 25 yards and I'm confident out to about 35. Is there a real benefit to a gobbler broadhead?


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Go to Wal Mart and buy the cheapest expandable they have. I bought 3 packs of G5 expandable heads (on sale for like $14 per pack) several years ago and that is what I use to shoot turkeys.


Any expandable will work on them but I wouldn't use a fixed head. They have a MUCH SMALLER vital area than larger animals.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

I use gobbler getters but have also had success with fixed blades. Thatâ€™s not to say that I have not had my share runoff and did not find them.


----------

